# 93 harbody idleing funny



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello,
My 93 hardbody with 101,700 miles just today started ideling a little low.
Runs fine while your drving it and the engine revs smoothly and quickly but if you let it sit there and idle it idles down for a sec and will come up a bit and then go back down.

About 2 months ago I would come to a stop and it would idle high and that problem completely went away for a month or so.
I was thinking of changing the idle air motor when it 1st started idleing high but when it stoped doing it I just let it go.

Any idea if that motor is failing or what it could be?
Thanks.


----------

